# Future classics?



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Just thinking out loud, but do you think the future classic cars are going to be. If you had to do a list what would have on it

Cars that I already think of being "Classic"

E-Type
911 (964,993)
Original Mini
MKI & MKII Golf
MGB
TR6
Capri

Now I can think of cars that are older than that but thought I'd draw a line in the 60s.

Now what of todays motors?
I think MX5 will be it already seems to have a following?
What else? (I mean ordinary, not 150K supercars)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiat Coupe turbo. They cost peanuts now and must bottom out soon. 

Cars are so generic these days it is so hard to become a classic. 

I'm sure they are already classed as classic but the Lotus Esprit and Carlton are/will be there. 

Most cars that wear a TVR badge. 

Nothing from the mass produced range will ever become a classic.


----------



## Tightscot (Aug 14, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Nothing from the mass produced range will ever become a classic.


That about sums it up. Got to look at limited production, maybe the Carver One. Then again maybe not as it failed miserably


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Escort cosworth. Corrado vr6. Lotus Carlton. Pug 205 gti. Honda crx. Ok they may be more retro cool than classics just yet but get a good one and...... maybe.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

ae86,golf rallye


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Mini Cooper?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Honda Prelude 4th Gen 2.2 Vtec

Understated, underrated.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Alfa Romeo 156GTA but not the girly 147GTA


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

jamieblackford said:


> Mini Cooper?


The R50 and R53 "new" MINIs probably will...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Renault 5 GT Turbo is becoming a rarer sight. Prices slowly creeping up at descent examples :thumb:

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything wearing an RS, Abarth or VXR badge.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Alfa Romeo GT Junior :argie:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ford Racing Puma


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

pooma said:


> Ford Racing Puma


Already an appreciating classic.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Already an appreciating classic.


Nearly but not quite yet, I thought I had seen them hit rock bottom but between PH and AT there are 3, 2600 for a catd upto 4200 for one with 95000 miles, one for 4k with 85000 miles on, the 4k one would've been over 5k a year ago, got to be at the bottom now though and ready to climb.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Anything wearing an RS, Abarth or VXR badge.


Particularly immaculate, unmodified, low mileage examples :thumb:. Special Edition Subaru's such as the 22B, RB5 and P1 are classics in the making, there was a 22B on Pistonheads a while ago, very low mileage and completely original, yours for £30k, which I believe is more than it cost new. There was also a Sierra Cosworth, again low mileage, original down to the last bolt and in immaculate condition, that was £40k.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Mk1 Focus RS, Fiesta RS Turbo


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely wouldn't consider the Honda CRX as a future classic as someone mentioned above.

Talk about pieces of ****


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Anything wearing an RS, Abarth or VXR badge.[/QUOTEnNo
> 
> No chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

100 bhp per litre from a NA engine and one of the best handling fwd hatches of its time, the CRX was hardly a ****box.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Shiny said:


> 100 bhp per litre from a NA engine and one of the best handling fwd hatches of its time, the CRX was hardly a ****box.


Sorry, maybe if I seen a good one I would change my mind but there's too many been chavd out around here that puts me right off.

Example will follow shortly


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Definite future classic :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are loads of cars like that, just because someone has Barry'd a car doesn't mean that a decent example is not a classic contender. 

I said Prelude for a number of reason, and there are some truly awful Preludes around.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

CRX 100% classic.

Modern Astras, Focus's etc?? Unlikely - they'll be recycled in 20 years' time as that's what they're designed to do. Mid 90's is the cutoff point for me, the exception being the supercars.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm hoping the 5th generation celica gt4 will be..










What's not to like


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Not as good as the 205 but 306 gti6 ?? 

Mk3 golf Gti ??

Not really classic but retro cool


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Pugboi said:


> Not as good as the 205 but 306 gti6 ??
> 
> Mk3 golf Gti ??
> 
> Not really classic but retro cool


The MK3 Golf GTi was a stinker.

I'm baffled to what people call classics. It seems brand loyalty is too important.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Some great suggestions here, some I'm gutted I'd forgotten about. 

Carlton 3000GSi (there's a stunning restored one on the forum but can't find the thread)
Carrado (great car how could I forget that one?)
Lupo GTi (Again another mint car on the forum somewhere)
Alfa 2000GTV
Saab 900

I disagree that anything with a Gti badge or RS is an instant classic or just because it's mass produced it can't develop a following. I'd deffo have the Honad CRX on the list.

Always makes me laugh this is supposed top be a forum for motoring enthusiasts but it never cesase to amaze me how may folk "HATE or think a certain make is CRAP for no apparent reason" There are cars that I like, cars that I don't, but even those I don't "One mans poison and all that"

Just to narrow it down if you had to pick one classic that cost say £12-15K what would it be? (just for fun)


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the Alfa GTV (older shape model) & the Alfa Spider, and probably the Fiat Barchetta (sp??). 

A car that isn't mass produced and where the manufacturers don't continually update the model, and just let it go out of production.
Also the Peugeot 306 GTI, 306 convertible & 406 coupe & the VW Corrado!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ford Cougar - Forever under rated and soon to be very few around I imagine...


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

sadly and i hate to say it but probably the smart car and i do belive the focus st as they are quite a car as standard


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

106 Rallye


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bmw- 8series,Bmw -z1,Bmw -z8.Audi- s3 (mk1).


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Nothing from the mass produced range will ever become a classic.


Almost the entire range of mass produced Fords from the 70's and early 80's are considered to be classics these days, the same could likely be said for most of the other big brands of that era, the same will happen with the newer generations of cars, these days cars are scrapped much more frequently and younger than years ago due to more people having more money for newer cars, and finance for a new car being much easier to obtain, and also the scrappage schemes putting many older and younger cars to the crusher, loads of modern cars will become classics in time,

When was the last time you saw a nova, pug 205, mk3/4 escort, Renault 5? The list could go on

In my opinion, My j reg civic 16i-vt is becoming a classic already due to its rarity, it was already 15years old when I came to own it, and I've had it 5 years

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Renault Clio v6.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Ashley_197 said:


> Renault Clio v6.


Absolutely, it's limited numbers from the factory ensured that,

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

No mention of the MX-5 surprisingly.

Awesome wee cars, but what makes me think they'll be future classics is the rust they have! Many are going to be written off in the near future imo. 

The garage queen examples will be worth a small fortune soon enough. Still surprised Mazda haven't been hauled up for their crap rust protection, we've had three Mazda's in the family, all well cared for and they've all showed signs of rust in the same places.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Mx5's are so obviously gonna become classics, widely regarded as one of the best compact convertible sports cars on the road

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Anotehr one for the Honda CRX, Use to own one that I was going to restor but the thing was rotten on the underside, too big a job for a DIY project. Was sad to see it go but this is defo a classic now and see very very few on the roads now!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Now what of todays motors?
> I think MX5 will be it already seems to have a following?
> What else? (I mean ordinary, not 150K supercars)





Feeder said:


> No mention of the MX-5 surprisingly.
> 
> Awesome wee cars, but what makes me think they'll be future classics is the rust they have! Many are going to be written off in the near future imo.
> 
> The garage queen examples will be worth a small fortune soon enough. Still surprised Mazda haven't been hauled up for their crap rust protection, we've had three Mazda's in the family, all well cared for and they've all showed signs of rust in the same places.


It's on my list..:thumb: I'm a quiet fan actually, should I ever get a few bob spare and fancy a "Classic restore" It would be a toss up between a classic mini and an MX5. They are both about as affordable as it gets for a plaything, bits are plentiful, they're relatively cheap to run and own but can still put a smile on your face.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

onnyuk said:


> these days cars are scrapped much more frequently and younger than years ago


I'm not so sure about that, my first car was a 1980 Accord I bought in 1987 and spend the first two months of ownership filling in rust holes. 2 years later it was scrapped at 9 years old, the whole right hand side of the mot fail sheet filled with serious rust issues. This was the case with many cars, especially imports.

I know have a 10 year old rust free Accord, looks as good as new but in the 80s would have been scrapped by now. Cars are lasting much longer due to better construction methods.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Almost the entire range of mass produced Fords from the 70's and early 80's are considered to be classics these days, the same could likely be said for most of the other big brands of that era, the same will happen with the newer generations of cars, these days cars are scrapped much more frequently and younger than years ago due to more people having more money for newer cars, and finance for a new car being much easier to obtain, and also the scrappage schemes putting many older and younger cars to the crusher, loads of modern cars will become classics in time,
> 
> When was the last time you saw a nova, pug 205, mk3/4 escort, Renault 5? The list could go on
> 
> ...


Many Fords from the 70s were viewed as special cars in their day.

When you think of the MK1/2 Escort you, instantly think of a hugely successful race/rally car.

This makes it stand out as something different and special.

Think of a MK4 Escort and you think of a dull family car with the exception of the Cosworth.

MK4 Escorts are worth peanuts and not desirable at all.

The Cosworth is classic because again it has rally pedigree and was hugely desirable at the time too.

People just seem to define a car a classic as it is old.

For me a classic car has to have something special or different to be considered a classic. Not just because the rest have rusted away leaving a few.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MK4 RS Turbos are appreciating like mad at the minute and have been for the last 3 or 4 years. Like I said anything with an RS badge WILL be defined as a classic in years to come, look at the history; RS1800, RS2000, RS500, RS1600i, RS Turbo, RS Cosworth, RS1800 (fiesta), all will plateau then appreciate fast. You could buy a tidy Sapphire Cosworth for ~£4500-5000 a few years ago, you'd be lucky to buy a dog for that now.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Kerr said:


> People just seem to define a car a classic as it is old.
> 
> For me a classic car has to have something special or different to be considered a classic. Not just because the rest have rusted away leaving a few.


Sort of agree with that, there are just too many Ford RS, this that and the other. Some were great cars in their time others simply milked the RS badge. I'm not singling Fords out the same can be said for GTi's VXR's etc. It's simply good business to build on success.

I'm a great believer in beauty is in the eye of the beholder, people pick some quite odd and ordinary cars to restore, many of which I would never consider. But I'm glad that they do, blinkin 2CV's for example mad car, but it's good that for someone it's their pride and joy.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Many Fords from the 70s were viewed as special cars in their day.
> 
> When you think of the MK1/2 Escort you, instantly think of a hugely successful race/rally car.
> 
> ...


There was never a mk4 cosworth.

Throughout the mk3/4 escort there was the series 1 rs turbo, the xr3, the rs1600i, the xr3i and the rs turbo mk4 to name the performance models, all of which are steadily gaining in price and desireability

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> There was never a mk4 cosworth.
> 
> Throughout the mk3/4 escort there was the series 1 rs turbo, the xr3, the rs1600i, the xr3i and the rs turbo mk4 to name the performance models, all of which are steadily gaining in price and desireability
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


That is how forgettable Escorts are that I can't even remember what happened mk3,4,5 or however high they went.

Everyone knows what a MK1 or 2 is instantly.

Nothing special about XR cars for me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fiat UNO turbos. 
Possibly Punto gt?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Ran a Fiat X1/9 years back, on looks it should be a classic, in every other repsect the car was shocking so dare ont add it to my list of would be classics.

I should have split it to classics by decade 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I always find classics fall into two camps. First, outright beauties like an Aston. Second, the nostalgia type where we all suddenly wonder where they went.

For example I haven't seen a 90s 7 series or range rover in ages.

That aside my bet would be on something like the m100 élan.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The BMW 1 Series Coupe (58 plate in Bluewater).

Yeah, Yeah, you can all mock me, but just watch this space


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Like I said anything with an RS badge WILL be defined as a classic in years to come,


You should maybe qualify that in that anything wearing an RS badge will be define as a classic in years to come on the RS owners forums.


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Escort rs1600i, Escort cosworth, Sierra cosworths (rs500, saph)
Celica gt4 wrc, Integra dc5, Sportka


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fiat 500


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Fiat 500


Really?? They have made about a zillion, it will take a fair few years for the numbers to drop. It's like saying the 206.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Gotta say Corrado VR6


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Really?? They have made about a zillion, it will take a fair few years for the numbers to drop. It's like saying the 206.


..They made a zillion austin minis.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Princy said:


> I'm hoping the 5th generation celica gt4 will be..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the Carlos Sainz version.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

There's very little difference between the cs and the normal widebody gt4.

They've already bottomed out price wise and thankfully on the up now, easily as good as the sapphire cossie without the inflated price tag


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> ..They made a zillion austin minis.


Yes but the original Mini was a groundbreaking car.

It was also renowned for motorsport success.

The original mini is a classic for many many reasons.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Almost the entire range of mass produced Fords from the 70's and early 80's are considered to be classics these days, the same could likely be said for most of the other big brands of that era, the same will happen with the newer generations of cars, these days cars are scrapped much more frequently and younger than years ago due to more people having more money for newer cars, and finance for a new car being much easier to obtain, and also the scrappage schemes putting many older and younger cars to the crusher, loads of modern cars will become classics in time,
> 
> When was the last time you saw a nova, pug 205, mk3/4 escort, Renault 5? The list could go on
> 
> In my opinion, My j reg civic 16i-vt is becoming a classic already due to its rarity, it was already 15years old when I came to own it, and I've had it 5 years


Age and scarcity do not a classic make.


----------

